
My favorite one-line jquery alternative - WolfOliver
const $ = (q) =&gt; document.querySelectorAll(q);<p>To be a blazing fast electron app, I&#x27;ve build www.monsterwriter.app with W3C standards only.
======
krapp
But I've been assured by Hacker News that it's impossible to work with
javascript without first compiling it from a language that compiles from
another language into a frontend framework that virtualizes an entire Linux
architecture.

What is this demon sorcery?!

------
halfjoking
This post is making me think I need to change my Chrome extension that injects
jQuery as a content script.

I assumed injecting a new/different jquery wouldn't break most sites, but if
people are doing this then it definitely would.

------
gitgud
Hacker News (this page) actually does something very similar, but
getElementById is more widely supported...

    
    
        function $(id) { 
          return document.getElementById(id); 
        }

------
kieranpotts
The MonsterWriter app looks awesome, I'll check it out.

~~~
WolfOliver
Thank You! The most important think I need at the moment is feedback :) I've
you have any remarks on that, let me know!

